
Ask HN: Who Owns Atmosphere of Earth? - yogeshlor
I&#x27;m recently seeing lot of news about launch of small satellites in atmosphere for may different reasons SpaceX one of them organization is sending 30,000 of these. &quot;U.S. Federal Communications Commission&quot; approved partial of these launches. Does that mean atmosphere is owned by &quot;U.S. Federal Communications Commission&quot;? How does it work with space above countries around the world?
======
vectorEQ
it wont answer your question ,but this might interest your:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_law)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Nations_Committee_on_th...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Nations_Committee_on_the_Peaceful_Uses_of_Outer_Space#Member_States)

As you can see, even super unaligned countries such as Iran/Iraq are in this
committee and effort is i think made to give everyone a say.

------
matthewheath
No one owns space — the Outer Space Treaty 1967 declared that space is free
and open to exploration by all nations and that claims of national sovereignty
over outer space or any celestial body are banned.

Most countries, but not all of them, have ratified the treaty.

------
meiraleal
the same country that in practice owns the seas with the "freedom of
navigation".

